# The NEW Fish Tank Weird!



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

OK Everybody,,,,,,,,Feast Your Eyes on the Newest to my Weird collection of Fish Tanks........

















I was making Some the other night, and it hit me,,,,,,I still have all the parts to my old I think....
I had to go out to the carport n see if I still had the Maker part....yup there it was......HEHE....


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Thats awesome!! I also like the Blender fish tank thingy


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

Cool


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

OK, but the fish will feel pretty uncomfortable!


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

> OK, but the fish will feel pretty uncomfortable!



What ya mean Uncomforable?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Don't you think that it's a little bit too small? The water chemistry may be easy to be altered?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i think its pretty nifty myself


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Well IMHO.....it's a far cry better then a little plastic cup you get um in at walmart that some people never take them out of, and this is the same amount of water i believe as the vase it was in.
Sence I put him in there, he;s been been swimming around like he's the rule of the roost, they never did that in the Vase.....either way, just one more Weird thing I came up with and It won;t stop there.
As long One person Likes it and we like it, then I'll keep doing it.
Not like i'm keeping Oscars in it.....


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

OK, sure! It is up to you! :-D


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Nice idea, but I wouldn't put a betta in a coffee-maker unless it was ten times bigger!
I mean, 10 gallons is my minimum. 
Do you have any kind of light or plants in there?
Don't get me wrong, I don't mean to insult you but the fish looks a bit uncomfy :roll: .


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes, Mr Aqurium, it's a nice idea for that. If your fish feels comfortable, it;ll be ok! And, it's all up to you to decide! Asian people used to put bettas in small jars, and even bring them to fight each other  !


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

What's the problem here? I don't so the difference between keeping bettas in jars and that coffee maker. It's even bigger than a standard betta jar anyway. :lol:


----------



## Mari (Jan 24, 2005)

well...compared to the vases and small containers they attempt to sell to you for bettas in petstores I think that is one happy betta. and it does look like he did his best to make it good for the fish...I say go right ahead. It does look pretty cool!


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

*laughs*
Oh, that's great. And a blender? That'd be even more hilarious!

Anyhoo, about the size... I always try to give my bettas at least a gallon, and if that pot has the number 10 on top...that means ten cups. A gallon is 16...if he's all alone, I'm sure that'll be plenty of room, since you've got it full to about 12 cups or so.
And about the light thing...since bettas naturally live in densely foliaged places, I would guess they don't get too much natural light... maybe some brightness around noon or so. I don't have a light specifically for my betta - I just let him use the room lights, and what's from the window. He's survived past all my other fish!
So, dun' worry too much, in my (unprofessional) opinion, he'll be alright ^_^


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Havent you guys watch Dinner and a Movie on TBS, they have Goldfish in a blender! Thats where I saw it. Its kinda cruel but it looks cool.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

A _goldfish_ in a blender?! It makes me mad when people treat their pet animals a some kind of disposable decoration :x . 
i mean, goldfish need at least 40 gallons!

Here's a good pick:
http://www.ifs.tas.gov.au/fact_sheets/ornamental goldfish.jpg

Although this coffee-maker betta isn't the worst example, it just may be hard to keep the water rates good in such a small container.
But in my opinion bettas look better when they live in proper tanks, more tank size, more space to decorate it with plants and other stuff :wink: .


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yay... looking cool is way better than being cruel!!!! NOT!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yes but what is someone presses the button and..chomp. :x


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I believe they remove the blade or use a broken one! At least I hope they do!


----------



## patdbunny (Jan 19, 2005)

TOOO FFUUUNNNY. Looks bigger than the bowl I keep my betta in on my desk here at work. 

Come now - just by all of us being on this board, doesn't that make us generally more concerned about the well being of our fishies? I think Mr. Aquarium wouldn't think twice about rehousing, medicating (if necessary), etc. if his fish looked distressed.

While I do think bettas look "happier" in a ten gallon, doesn't mean they're not happy in a converted coffee pot. Heck - maybe they are happier in small containers instead of in a huge aquarium where they have to stress about staking territory, competing for food, etc.

Who knows? Next person who has a Mr. Limpet experience can tell us.

roz.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

He is allot more happy then the male in my 75g, ge gets picked on in there somewhat, he hide in th hornwort that I float over a piece of wood at top of tank,,,,he never hardly came out in the daytime before the picking started....think he is affraid..
And No this don;t work,,,,,Yes he has plant and Driftwood in there.... and is the same amount of water give or take a bit as the vase we had them in..
Ive had people say they wanna run to the goodwill and find old coffee pots now, lol


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

all i can say, is don't click the ON button :lol:


----------



## Dog (Jan 19, 2005)

A guy on another board did this one a few months ago. 

Link to post
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=12002


----------



## Dog (Jan 19, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Nanotechnology? I haven't knpwn that it had developed do much 
Just kidding! Well, about the size and comfortability, I'd like osteoporoosi's ideas! We shouldn't do that, but as long as your fish feels good, keep it that way!


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

*I worse things then my coffee pot*

Will At least I kept the handle on mine, lol
Now if the nit-pickers wanna pick something apart, then they should
see this, I don;t even think this should be sold for a fish.
Betta thing 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=20755&item=4353963067&rd=1


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Hmm.. what sorta art is this?Well, I don't mean the size, just look at it, is it beautiful?


----------



## MB75 (Jan 24, 2005)

Hmm... I am sorry but though the coffee maker looks nice and is a funny idea, I do not think it is suitable for the permanent home of any one fish. I mean betta splendens can live up to 3 years - a long time to be kept in such a small place! Not much activity or things to explore for the fish in there.

I keep my adult male bettas in rectangular miniature tanks sized about 2-3 gallons. They are the smallest I use. 
Then I have some 10 gallon tanks and a 30 gallon for a bunch of them. When the current is set slow and there is plenty of real plants and good companions, bettas really like it there. They swim actively around the tank, explore the bottom for food, nobody harrasses them and they are not nipped at.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

MrAquarium:
Maybe you have too aggressive species in your 75 g tank with the betta?
I think it isn't the tank size why your male betta is depressed. If the water runs slowly, you have plenty of real plants, suitable tankmates and the water rates are good I can't really see why he wouldn't be happy in a proper size tank.
I've seen a beautiful 100 g betta tank (owned by a breeder) with bunch of females and one male living happily  .


----------



## brandonschnupp (Jan 19, 2005)

wow just dont accidentaly turn the coffee maker on or ur fish will be boiling hot lol.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Is it a real blender or it's just a model? I wonder how you can handle the blades  Ha ha ha...


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

I think its pretty cool,Just remember not to make any more coffe in it :roll:


----------



## Funran (Feb 6, 2005)

just done plug it in


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Sorry to bring this topic back up after so long, but I've recently seen someone selling these on ebay. They took the heating element out of the bottom and in place of the filter insert added a very small bulb, like a night light. I think it's a neat idea, however I no longer keep betta, but I would think as long as the fish is happy and the water is stable then there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

lol - too funny


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Nice idea... but way too small for a permanent home for a Betta.


----------

